# Post subtle things in tracks that one can barely hear.....



## regenmusic (Oct 23, 2014)

One of my favorite things to do with good music is listen to it loud and try to find things that ordinary listening would not here.





One World - The Movement (Peace) (Full Album)

In this track there are a lot of subtle rhythmic events going on. Around the 37 second/56 second to one minute ten/1:48 mark/etc. it sounds like a person is rarely hitting a type of metallic percussion object. It has a nice way of shading the emotional tone of the piece.

Anyone else have any subtle events going on in favorite works?


----------

